# I found some chicks!



## roselady (Nov 4, 2012)

I found some Araucana chicks for sale in my area. They are 5 weeks old and are being kept outside already - I'm in Houston and these chicks are down by the coast so it is not cold for them at all right now.

I'm thinking I will get 4 hens and then I'll add a Silkie hen when I find one. What do y'all think? Do you think I will need to keep them inside? They will be 6 weeks old when I get them. I'll get them Friday next week because I will be on the coast around that time so I can pick them up.

I am walking on clouds  My wonderful husband called me from work and told me to start looking for some. He had told me I needed to wait till spring but he is letting me go ahead and get started!!! We gotta build a coop this weekend.
-- Beth


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

you can't add just 1 hen to a flock you already have 
so if you want a silkie later just 1 is no good
she will always be the outcast & never part of the flock
now you can add 2 or 3 to a small flock but never just 1


----------



## roselady (Nov 4, 2012)

Uh oh... Thanks for the heads up on that one. I have sooo much to learn. Okay, I'll just get the 4 I found and be thrilled with them - not needing anymore for a while. 
-- Beth


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I've added one at a time 5 times now. The first one was rough because she's so submissive. The other 4 were in with the others within a few days and doing fine. Ages added ranged from a few months to a year old added to flock of 1 - 2 yr. old.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

piglett said:


> you can't add just 1 hen to a flock you already have
> so if you want a silkie later just 1 is no good
> she will always be the outcast & never part of the flock
> now you can add 2 or 3 to a small flock but never just 1


I don't think that was to discourage you from getting a silkie, it was to encourage you to get multiples!! But sure enough, or here in the South, sho 'nuff, silkies kinda hang out together, so if you wanna get one, then get 2 so they can buddy around together.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> I don't think that was to discourage you from getting a silkie, it was to encourage you to get multiples!! But sure enough, or here in the South, sho 'nuff, silkies kinda hang out together, so if you wanna get one, then get 2 so they can buddy around together.


correct get 2 or more. i am building a silkie pen inside my big coop. i already had 2 silkie hens & now i have been given a nice white silkie roo. the problem is everyone pecks the poor boy, he will not be part of the flock they just will not allow it, mostly it's the hens my big roos don't seem to care. so he will have his own ladies by the end of the week & maybe i can get some nice chicks from his girls come spring.


----------

